# Hinault body checks goofball off the podium



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Badger strikes again.

:lol:

Video: Bernard Hinault likes an orderly podium


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL . and furst


----------



## peter.hardie (May 31, 2006)

I think it's just one of the reasons they have him there...keeping the peace so to speak... and who's going to raise objections of after the fact? It's the Badger.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

... and it's not the first time he's done that!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Unbelievable that VeloNews would put that on their site and that anyone here would care about such uselessness.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

He should have body-checked that national anthem singer.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> Unbelievable that VeloNews would put that on their site and that anyone here would care about such uselessness.


You're not from these parts, are you?


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Why I oughtta...*



Special Eyes said:


> Unbelievable that VeloNews would put that on their site and that anyone here would care about such uselessness.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

jlandry said:


> He should have body-checked that national anthem singer.


Repped :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jlandry said:


> He should have body-checked that national anthem singer.


I think she sang well enough but using the Union Flag as a skirt was a bit much.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> Unbelievable that VeloNews would put that on their site and that anyone here would care about such uselessness.


But you seemed to care enough to click on this thread.
Are we having a case of the Monday's?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

jlandry said:


> He should have body-checked that national anthem singer.




:thumbsup:


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Honey Badger don't care


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Past Badger podium enforcement awesomeness...


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Tugboat said:


> Past Badger podium enforcement awesomeness...


HIlarious! What's the story behind these ones?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

It's funny because it now seems being an "Enforcer" is the only reason he's ever near the podium.

Seriously though, Is he part owner of the TDF or something?


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

_Get orf moy laaarnd_


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

JonF said:


> HIlarious! What's the story behind these ones?


I only remember the first one being a random fan in full kit who cheekily took the top step and was promptly de-podiumed by the Badger.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> I only remember the first one being a random fan in full kit who cheekily took the top step and was promptly de-podiumed by the Badger.


I think the second one was a protester in a transit strike or something of that nature?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

From the video that guy was on the podium area already and shaking hands with the officials and Wiggo, don't look like someone trying to steal podium attention, maybe the Badger overreacted there ?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> From the video that guy was on the podium area already, don't look like someone trying to steal podium attention, maybe the Badger overreacted there ?


Don't matter. Badger don't give a ****.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

What was his reaction to Maurice Green's shorts?


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> What was his reaction to Maurice Green's shorts?


Seriously. So embarrassing. I joked even then that I was hoping the Badger would correct that with a shove.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

jlandry said:


> It's funny because it now seems being an "Enforcer" is the only reason he's ever near the podium.
> 
> Seriously though, Is he part owner of the TDF or something?


He works for ASO and Prudhomme in addition to owning a dairy farm in Brittany that's been in his family for 400 years. He was the public relations director for the tour for a few years but I think he just works as the jersey maid and enforcer now.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

erj549 said:


>


He really needs to straighten his wrist when throwing a punch. That kind of form will result in a boxers fracture.


----------

